# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Trasplante Capilar con SurgeryTR (4500 Graft)

## alejanando12

Hola, soy Alejandro. Nunca antes había estado en Turquía, pero mi hermana fue en febrero para su cirugía de liposucción a Surgery TR.. Ella dijo que el hotel era bueno y que el equipo le muestra un cuidado especial. Quería intentarlo y me puse en contacto con ellos. Me responden en poco tiempo. Normalmente investigo y comparo todos los precios, pero ir al extranjero para un tratamiento puede ser un desafío. Entonces, pensé que es mejor ir con la clínica que conocemos. También me dieron un descuento gracias a mi hermana y me hicieron un trasplante de cabello en Estambul el mes pasado. Espero que mi cabello crezca bien y tenga un cabello denso en el próximo verano. Me dieron shampoo y suplementos para usar. Ha pasado casi un mes desde mi operación, sé que debo esperar un año, pero tengo muchas ganas de ver el resultado final. Actualizaré mi reseña después de un año. El médico utilizó 4.500 injertos con técnica FUE, al segundo día me lavaron el pelo y volví a España el mismo día. :Smile: 

Realmente recomiendo Surgery TR, aquí está su enlace del sitio web: https://surgerytr.com/es/trasplante-capilar/
https://surgerytr.com/es/

----------

